# سلام المسيح



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2018)

*أقترح أضافة قسم جديد للـ "آبائيات" .... يكون مخصص لكتابات الآباء الأوائل ويكون ليس مجرد وضع رابط لكتاب معين ... بل يكون بوضع أقوالهم فى شتى المواضيع اللاهوتية والنسكية والعبادة
فالجيل الحالى مشتت بين الطائفية وتعاليم الكثير منها دخيل على الفكر المسيحى الذى تبناه الآباء الأوائل .... خاصة الأباء الرسوليين ... أى الذى عاصروا الآباء الرسل ....*


----------



## BITAR (5 مارس 2018)

*اقتراح رائع*
​


----------



## كليماندوس (22 مارس 2018)

*اوافقك اخى " ميشيل " الراى - حتى الفرد منا بيستسهل القراءة هنا مباشرة بدلا من الذهاب عبر روابط و بطىء التحميل ... الخ
كما متابعه القراءة هنا افضل و اضمن " تقنيا " و نظل فى كنف منتدانا ايضا 
فكرة تمام و مُبدعه - احييك عليها*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2018)

اقتراح جميل ابى الغالى
 بس هو فيه اصلا قسم موجود 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=65
 ممكن حضرتك تفتح موضوع و نطلب تثبيته 
نفس النصيحه الى نصحها ليا اخواتى الجمال هنا لما اقترحت فتح قسم جديد هههههه
ايه راى حضرتك ؟؟
 افتح موضوع و نشوف مين مشرف القسم و ننادى عليه علشان يثبته


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 يونيو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اقتراح جميل ابى الغالى
> بس هو فيه اصلا قسم موجود
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=65
> ممكن حضرتك تفتح موضوع و نطلب تثبيته
> ...



ماشى .....


----------

